# Cymraeg (Welsh): snowy mountain



## tracicita

Does anyone speak Welsh and would be able to tell me how to say

"snowy mountain"

in Welsh?

Thank you very much!


----------



## carcoolka

Hello,
I asked my Welsh friend and you would say snowy mountain as:  "mynydd efo eira arni".
Mynydd is a mountain and the rest has to do with snow although I could not guess the expression myself because my knowledge of Welsh is very basic.
Hope it helps.

carcoolka


----------



## Wynn Mathieson

*carcoolka*'s answer is not wrong: it means "a mountain with snow on it". 

If, though, you do want "a snowy mountain" word-for-word, then it's *mynydd eiraog*.

Wynn


----------



## Outsider

Does "eira" mean snow, then?


----------



## carcoolka

Yes, eira means snow and eiraog is literally snowy. There is a helpful dictionary in BBC Learn Welsh.


----------



## Outsider

Diolch yn fawr.


----------



## tracicita

Many thanks, everyone!  That was very helpful.   x


----------

